

Ask HN: A site like Hacker News, but about art? - nahumfarchi

Hey all.<p>I was just wondering if there's a site out there that's like hn but dedicated to art and design instead of tech and science. I saw a few things here about design and typography, but it's mostly tech and science.
======
pufuwozu
<http://undrln.com/> is advertising, marketing and design.

~~~
oldgregg
What does it say that HN has much better design than this site?

~~~
noaharc
Out of curiosity, what are the differences which make you say that?

~~~
oldgregg
Too much white space, not scannable, poor font color/contrast, no indication
of what is a link until you hover over it...

...nothing that couldn't be rectified in about 10 minutes of CSS dabbling.

~~~
timoni
I'm still confused. unrdln and ycombinator both have black links, but at least
unrdln has an underline onhover. And Hacker News has lower contrast in general
and poor line spacing.

------
BjornW
What about rhizome.org? I'll admit that I only visit it perhaps once a month,
but it if you like art perhaps rhizome is something to check out? Oh, as far
as I know its more a blog than a community, so not exactly like HN.

------
zimbabwe
If you're looking for design, ilovetypography and SmashingMag.

If you're looking for "general art", you're dealing with an incredibly tough
subject, because each specific field of art requires just as much focus as the
field of computer programming. There are few similarities in technique between
composing and popular songwriting and rap, for instance, in the field of music
alone. Oil painting and photography and sculpting and weaving are all
drastically different. So the only depth you could get on a general art site
would be something like "Look at such-and-such pretty thing," unless it was
_very_ cleverly designed to allow for more in-depth conversation. Then you'd
have to convince those sorts of people to use the site, and some varieties of
artists almost routinely avoid the Internet.

Hacker News works because programming is very online-intensive as-is. Art
isn't. Making the transition is very hard. I should know: I've made three
attempts thus far.

------
kailoa
Dustin Curtis recommended me 3 sites on twitter the other day:

<http://www.alistapart.com/> Articles and reference

<http://creattica.com/> Social voting on CSS, logos, biz cards etc.

<http://typophile.com/> Mostly discussion as far as I can tell.

Creattica is by far my favorite for just browsing. ALA is popular destination
for anyone involved in web design.

------
jay_kyburz
<http://www.notcot.org/>

------
aseclear
Not really a community voting site, but <http://woostercollective.com/>
showcases some pretty interesting stuff from around the world.

~~~
yan
wooster collective is mostly about street art iirc. I like and follow:
<http://www.we-make-money-not-art.com/>, <http://illusion.scene360.com/>

------
quizbiz
Start one at slinkset.com

------
greengirl512
I couldn't find one. If there's not a site like that out there already, there
really should be!

------
albion
<http://ffffound.com/> is pretty good

~~~
yan
Speaking of ffffound, does anyone know how to get invites?

------
jtillery
Pretty cool idea.I would totally be interested in that.

